# Does anyone know if Resolor is going to be approved in the USA?



## ibsgirl40 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi. I have been researching IBS C meds (both Amitza and LInzess gave me more side effects than bowel movements) and I have seen numerous people report that Zelnorm was a lifesaver until it was taken off the market. I know that resolor is similar and was hoping that perhaps it would be available soon.

Has anyone been able to get it in the US or know when it will become available?

Thanks!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i wish it was available here in the usa but so far i haven't even been able to find if it's currently in the fda pipeline for approval.

back in 2008-2010 there were clinical trials going on with it. now the only clinical trails going on that i've been able to find are in other countries.

i recently read an article about amitiza in medscape which, at the end, in the conclusion section, mentioned prucalopride:

"Prucalopride, a novel 5-HT4 receptor agonist developed for treatment of chronic constipation, is approved for use in Europe and Canada, but has not been approved by the FDA due to relatively low efficacy, and caution surrounding safety and tolerability given the cardiac toxicities observed with other 5-HT4 agonists such as tegaserod, which was withdrawn by the FDa in 2007..."

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/840049_print

(you have to register with medscape in order to read the article but registration is free and well worth the minute it takes to do it--they have a terrific gastro library)

so anyway--that piece of news is a bit disheartening.

if you can get a script for prucalopride from your doc, you can order it online from canadadrugs.com. they require a script. it's a bit pricey and from what i've heard, it takes quite a while to get it but i know people who have done that. . i recently discussed this with one of my gastros since i know his office will do this for patients. he said he'd give me a script for it but first we're trying to get rid of my SIBO. then on with a trial of prucalopride from canadadrugs.

the minute i hear any more info on prucalopride, i'll be sure to post it! even though zelnorm didn't work too well for me, it was better than nothing lol and i've been watching prucalopride and waiting for it for years...


----------



## ibsgirl40 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I have read so many reviews of Linzess and Amitza and it doesn't seem like that many people are happy with it. The side effects are almost worse than the constipation!! I guess I could ask my GI about getting a script, but I doubt they will do it.

Thanks!

Again I often wonder how these drugs are worse than daily laxatives - they seem to have horrible side effects and (in the case of Zelnorm) some of them quite serious. Has your GI ever addressed this?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

no, I've never asked either of my gastro docs his opinion on that.


----------



## patos90 (Dec 29, 2014)

How difficult is to have your GI write a prescription for a drug not approved in the US? Are they open to it?

My GI mentioned it'd be good to try Resolor if I got my hands on it, but didn't mention if she'd be willing to help me acquire it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

some are, some aren't.

i have two gastro docs. one didn't want to write me a script for it, which i can totally understand. first--because resolor is not FDA approved and second, because i'd be getting it from a foreign online pharmacy. he's a good gastro; he's just being careful here. and i imagine there could be a liability problem if a doc rx'd a non FDA approved med and the patient had a bad reaction to it, etc.

my university hospital gastro is willing. his office has done this before for patients. he is familar with resolor and also with canadadrugs. often university hospital docs are more experimental.

hope you can find a doc who is willing to write you a script. good luck.


----------



## McSteamy (May 13, 2015)

My GI wrote me an RX for Resolor. It was pretty expensive and came from Canada. Unfortunately, it didn't work for me. So now I have 109 pills  how legal is it to sell them?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry Resolor didn't work for you.

to answer your question, it is illegal for people to sell or buy prescription medications among themselves. you're not even supposed to give them to others. and of course we cannot use the board for this purpose either. i know that wasn't your intention but thought i'd better mention this for others who might be reading this thread.

yes, i know resolor is really expensive, too. so sorry you can't recoup your money....


----------

